# Bleeder size to replace with speed bleeders on R32 Mk IV?



## breezly (Sep 6, 2004)

Anyone know what sizes the bleeders (front and rear) are on the Mk IV R32? I'd like to replace them with speed bleeders. Thanks.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Bleeder size to replace with speed bleeders on R32 Mk IV? (breezly)*

This is what I am using on my R32 brakes:
Front: SB7100 (M7x1.0, 35mm total length)
Rear: SB1010 (M10x1.0, 35mm total length) (same as other MkIV rear bleed screws)
Get em at http://www.raceshopper.com. IM me if you want a referral.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by phatvw at 7:24 PM 9-20-2007_


----------



## craigalangibson (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Bleeder size to replace with speed bleeders on R32 Mk IV? (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_Rear: SB1010 (M10x1.0, 35mm total length) (same as other MkIV rear bleed screws)

The rear bleeder screw isn't 35 mm in length (at least on my MKIV GLI). It's 1 1/8" or ~ 28.6 mm
I found this out by ordering what you posted.








For those of you who want the correct part number and length for the rear brakes:
P/N: SB1010S (short)
Thread Size: M10 X 1.0
Length, in (mm): 1.23 (31.35)
Also, I ordered them directly through Speed Bleeder's website for $13.50 each (stainless steel). The regular bleeders (steel) are $6.30 each.
http://www.speedbleeder.com/


----------



## witchcraftz (Aug 28, 2011)

Back from the dead, I was looking for the information for my PD TDI

Front

SB1010S Speed Bleeder
M10 x 1.0 x 31.35 
Packaged with dust cap $7.00

Rear

SB1010 Speed Bleeder
M10 x 1.0 x 34.44 
Packaged with dust cap $7.00


----------

